# Cystogram under fluoroscopy



## lcole7465 (Sep 12, 2017)

This has me a little confused 

The op report reads: 
Pre-op diagnosis :* vesicle vaginal fistula status post vesicle vaginal fistula repair with omental interposition
Postoperative diagnosis the same.
Procedure:* Cystogram under fluoroscopy
Procedure:* Patient was brought to the fluoroscopy suite and placed in the supine position. Cystografin tubing was connected to her catheter.* Her bladder was filled under gravity.* Patient's bladder reached capacity at approximately 125 cc.* There did not appear to be any evidence of extravasation of contrast.* Subsequently the bladder restrained.* There did not appear to be any extravasation.* Please note that bilateral double-J days were seen in good position. At this point then the Foley catheter was removed.* The patient will be discharged home on ciprofloxacin times 72 hours.* Plan cystoscopy with stent removal in 3 weeks

This was originally coded as: 51610, insurance denied: Non-covered charges; Srvs not covered in Global period of other service. Patient had 51900 performed 11 days prior. I believe that this should be 51600-58

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## Ritika (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi,

I think you should code it as 51600 which is injection procedure for cystography and 74430 which is for cystography with minimun of 3 views..hope it helps...


----------

